# Lady Gaga - in bikini at a pool party at the t Regis Hotel in Houston 27.07.2010 126x Update



## walme (29 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Q (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Lady Gaga - in bikini at a pool party at the t Regis Hotel in Houston 27.07.2010 15x*

sehr schick  :thx: walme für die seltenen Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Lady Gaga - in bikini at a pool party at the t Regis Hotel in Houston 27.07.2010 15x*

recht vermackte Beine


----------



## Mandalorianer (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Lady Gaga - in bikini at a pool party at the t Regis Hotel in Houston 27.07.2010 15x*

*Das letzte Bild , das Mädel links ...dieser Blick  *ralligwürdichsagen*happy010:thx:*


----------



## Geldsammler (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Lady Gaga - in bikini at a pool party at the t Regis Hotel in Houston 27.07.2010 15x*

Jetzt sehe ich sie zum ersten Mal im Bikini.


----------



## sway2003 (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Lady Gaga - in bikini at a pool party at the t Regis Hotel in Houston 27.07.2010 15x*

Danke für die Gaga Lady !


----------



## GodzillaXXX (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Lady Gaga - in bikini at a pool party at the t Regis Hotel in Houston 27.07.2010 15x*

Ich mag das Bild wo sie in die Kamera schaut der Bilck sieht aus wie "jetzt mach ich mal ne fette show für euch" 

Was mir auch noch auffällt das Bild von hinten sagt auch das Höschen is ein bisschen zu klein xD

Alles im allen Danke für die tollen Bilder. Schön das usere Lady auch mal ihren Spaß hat.


----------



## Mike150486 (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Lady Gaga - in bikini at a pool party at the t Regis Hotel in Houston 27.07.2010 15x*

Supi sexy, thx =)


----------



## Mandalorianer (29 Juli 2010)

*Lady Gaga - in bikini at a pool party at the t Regis Hotel in Houston 27.07.2010 111x Update*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
THX to Preppie


----------



## Q (29 Juli 2010)

:WOW: der ist ja voll lustig der Post!  :thx: für die tollen neuen Bilder von Gaga... Der Bikini ist sitzt zu gut  :thx:


----------



## lickslacker (29 Juli 2010)

Oha die gaga mal ganz ohne irgendwelche komischen klamotten. danke für die bilder!


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2010)

:thx: euch für die Lady


----------



## Mike150486 (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Lady Gaga - in bikini at a pool party at the t Regis Hotel in Houston 27.07.2010 111x Update*



_Gollum_ schrieb:


> ​



Sportlich, sportlich, die Wölbung am Bizeps kommt meinen Muskeln am Arm ja schon ziemlich ähnlich  

Danke für das Riesen-Update


----------



## GodzillaXXX (29 Juli 2010)

Danke da bekommt man ja richtig neid auf den Spass den die zuhaben scheinen. Wenn ich doch nur auch so nen cool Pool hätte xD

Danke fürs das Update mit den noch besseren (incl oops) Bilder.


----------



## pils69 (31 Juli 2010)

tolle frau,immer wieder


----------



## El_bouchez1 (1 Aug. 2010)

Great Great Great - thanks a lot for these nice pics


----------



## SharapoovaFan (13 Juni 2011)

*AW: Lady Gaga - in bikini at a pool party at the t Regis Hotel in Houston 27.07.2010 111x Update*



_Gollum_ schrieb:


> ​
> THX to Preppie



wow, sehr heiß! wer würde da nicht gerne mal von hinten ran


----------



## supertoudy (13 Juni 2011)

WOW!!!

Das sind wirklich absolut Klasse Bider!!! 

Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## Norty2010 (13 Juni 2011)

*AW: Lady Gaga - in bikini at a pool party at the t Regis Hotel in Houston 27.07.2010 111x Update*

Super Fotos, echt gaga. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Rambo (15 Juni 2011)

Schön zu sehen, dass sie auch ganz normal sein kann. Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## mickdara (13 Juli 2011)

Thanks for the great photos of Gaga, WALME & GOLLUM!!! I like her friend who's in the brown bikini!!!

:thx:


----------



## Bowes (8 Apr. 2015)

*Vielen Dank für die Bilder von Lady Gaga.*


----------



## hosenmatz (22 Juli 2015)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## kane1998 (25 Juli 2015)

Nice crack


----------

